# this product is covered by one or more of the following patents



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

hi guys my name is pim and im new here.

i got i sirious question now becouse i cant game anymore.


i did got linux for dun and learning about it but then i became sick of it and i wanted my windows back so i turned my pc off and i put in w7 and i turn pc on and he is loading .. . .. so then me pc said i cant put w7 on any of your hardiscs, i tried some things,, didnt work so i take out and tried a few more times but not working...
so then i was like ''linux then :banghead: so i turn my pc on and he said '' this product is covered by one or more of the following patents: [some numbers] realtek PCIe GBE family controller series v2.38''


i tried to boot ather files and stuff but all the same message .....

please can someone help me this suck for me realy hard.

-pim


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Try downloading the free version of KillDisc and boot from it to completely wipe the driver


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

Where to download?


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> Try downloading the free version of KillDisc and boot from it to completely wipe the driver



Do you got a download link for me?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the download link is in the post. click on the blue underlined killdisc.


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

sobeit said:


> the download link is in the post. click on the blue underlined killdisc.


I cant start windows ehh of linux.
or works it on a usb?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In the user guide:



> In the [email protected] Boot Disk Creator main page, select the desired bootable
> media: a CD/DVD/Blu-ray, *a USB Flash Drive *or an ISO Image file
> to be burned later. If several media drives are inserted, click the ellipsis
> button (…) and choose a particular device. Click Next.


http://www.killdisk.com/downloads/KillDisk9.pdf


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it does all three. go to the site and the instructions is on the page when you click on the blue link.


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

THANKS ill try u tomorow


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

sobeit said:


> it does all three. go to the site and the instructions is on the page when you click on the blue link.


 
witch one ive to download ????


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

it does not work


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What did not work? What exactly happened? Did you make the bootable USB drive or CD?


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

I put it in my pc and tried to boot it and nos he is saying


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does your BIOS have the option to boot first from USB?


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

I got a msi gaming II motherbord fm2


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys thx so mush my pc is dowing it again


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

it's doing what?


----------



## pimgeijsen (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry for my english.. my computer is worki ng  thx guys


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What did you do to fix it?


----------

